# frage zu usb

## Stone

huhu.

hab eine digi cam bei der man die daten auch ohne tools runterladen kann da man sie wie einen art usb stick verwenden kann.

was genau brauch ich beim 2.6er kernel um die cam zu mounten?

ich nehm mal an USB Mass Storage support

was brauch ich noch? vielleicht scsi emu?

wäre fein wenn ihr mir ein bissl helfen könnt  :Smile: 

----------

## skunk

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537

----------

## Stone

so hab jetzt den kernel neu kompiliert und wenn ich mir die logs anschaun erkennt der rechner mal das am usb die cam dran hängt.

aber wenn ich jetzt versuch über mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/bla zu mounten seh ich nichts bezüglich sda...

----------

## Sas

scsi disk support (sd_mod) vergessen?

----------

## DerMojo

Welche sd* - Devices hast du denn?

Hast du hotplug laufen?

----------

## Stone

scsi disk support hab ich im kernel hinein kompiliert

ähm hotplug hab ich noch nicht mal am rechner  :Smile: 

werd ich mal drauf geben

----------

## Sas

klappts denn, wenn du die benötigten module von hand lädst? was sagt denn "lsmod"?

----------

## Stone

su hotplug is mal oben. also wenn ich mir die logs anschaun wird das ding mal fein erkannt jetzt ist mein problem nur das ich nicht weil die welchen dev. ich das ding mounten kann weil es anscheinend nicht vorhanden ist.

ich hab die ganzen usb und scsi sachen in den kernel selber kompiliert (2.6.3):

SCSI disk support

Support fpr USB

USB verbose debug msg

USB device filesystem

EHCI HCD

UHCI HCD

USB Mass Storage support

----------

## DerMojo

Vielleicht wiederhole ich mich ja, aber

```
ls /dev/sd*
```

???

Da sollte das passende Device stehen.

----------

## Sas

jo, wollte ich auch grad sagen. denn im kernel scheint ja eigentlich alles vorhanden zu sein...

brauchst natürlich auch fat unterstützung, aber das ist denke ich eh standardmässig ausgewählt und ausserdem gäbe es da dann erst ne fehlermeldung beim mounten, das device müsste aber da sein.

----------

## Stone

na sorry hab das voher überlesen von dir  :Sad: 

ich hab garkeine sd* devs

hab nur scsi shm snd sound

----------

## toskala

scsi generic support...

----------

## Stone

hab ich jetzt auch im kernel und hab ihn neu gebootet. hab aber leider noch immer nichts sd* mässiges  :Sad: 

----------

## Sas

was steht den (relevantes) in dmesg?

----------

## toskala

ist es denn überhaupt ein usb blockdevice was du da benutzen willst?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Stone

```
hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 3 default language ID 0x409

usb 1-1: Product: Canon Digital Camera

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: Canon Inc.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1: registering 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 1-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 1-1: unregistering interface 1-1:1.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 1-1: unregistering device

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100
```

ich kopier mal lieber zuviel rein als zu wenig  :Smile: 

----------

## DerMojo

Immerhin wird's erkannt (irgendwie).

Mir fällt du nur noch OHCI-support ein, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob du den brauchst.

Mein USB-Device sda zeigt auf "scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc", gibt's bei dir sowas ähnliches? Vielleicht fehlt da nur ein Link...

----------

## Stone

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ist es denn überhaupt ein usb blockdevice was du da benutzen willst?  

 

jop daran liegst auch  :Sad: 

hab grad wo so ein karten lesegerät bei meinem onkel gefunden und mir ausgeborgt. damit lauft es wunderbar!

dh. das es damit ein prob gibt. find ich zwar etwas schade aber ich werd mir halt auch so ein ding zulegen.

danke nochmal an alle

----------

